# Gee, can I get some SPAM with that?



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=121596

Man, this is getting out of control. Michael, glad that you are working on something to deal with this.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 21, 2005)

I got him.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's getting pretty bad.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 21, 2005)

I got his other 4 messages last night - Must have missed that one.  Reps from that site won't be bothering us again.


----------



## HellHound (Feb 22, 2005)

Sshh, dear, don't cause a fuss. I'll have your spam. I love it. I'm having spam spam spam spam spam spam spam baked beans spam spam spam and spam!


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm curious - I never get to see these before they're removed.  What are they usually peddling?  Penis pills and mortgages, or something more gamer-oriented?


----------



## andargor (Feb 22, 2005)

Last one I've seen was "free" software, TurboTax, et. al.

Andargor


----------



## Darkness (Feb 22, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm curious - I never get to see these before they're removed.  What are they usually peddling?  Penis pills and mortgages, or something more gamer-oriented?



Software, video game consoles, Jesus.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 22, 2005)

If it was Jesus video games it might be a bit more interesting...


----------



## Fieari (Feb 22, 2005)

I have fond memories of some of the old "Wisdom Tree" NES games.  Throwing fruit at sinners to make them repent in "Spiritual Warfare" was fun, and stacking a dozen oxen on top of your head in "Noah's Ark" can only be experience, not explained.


----------

